# Taste of Grand Rapids



## Bbq Bubba (Jul 15, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while, got back from our first comp. today, pretty excited, first comp for a first year team.....
10th in chicken
7th in ribs
15th in pork
15th in brisket
6th overall................... :cheers 
Very satisfied with overall finish, had a blast and met a lot of great people, maybe meet some brothers in Silver Lake in september!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 16, 2007)

That is a GREAT comp in Grand Rapids. If I wasn't so busy catering, I would love to do it again. Maybe someday......


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 16, 2007)

Way to go Bubba.  Its in your blood now son.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 16, 2007)

Great Job Bubba....whoda thunk....New Baltimore, MI... BBQ Capitol of the World!!!!!


----------



## knine (Jul 17, 2007)

good job !


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job Bubba & crew! Congrats guys!


----------

